
Ask HN: For which news websites do you have paid subscription? And why? - samblr
(I was thinking of subscribing to Wired)
======
lettergram
I personally don't subscribe to any news websites - I find that most of the
best "news websites" (ones that go really in depth) are going to be blogs or
niche non-paywalled sites.

I actually wrote my own application to send me real-time emails:

[https://projectpiglet.com/](https://projectpiglet.com/)

9/10 the websites linked to me are highly in depth, super interesting, curated
towards what I'm interested in and I don't have to pay. IMO way better. Of
course, I charge... so it might cost money, but you can find many of the same
articles on Hacker News, Reddit, or just use Feedly (RSS) and subscribe to
niche blogs.

(the site also predicts crytpo/stock movements, but unrelated)

